# bad transport type error,when integrating Postfix+Amavis+Clamav



## needee (Mar 17, 2007)

OS: SUSE Enterprise 10
# rpm -q postfix
postfix-2.2.9-10.2
# rpm -q clamav
clamav-0.88.2-3.2
# rpm -q amavisd-new
amavisd-new-2.3.3-17.2

I have to config the Postfix + Clamav + Amavisd-new
I followed the http://www.khoosys.net/single.htm?ipg=1565
Prblm:
-----
postfix doesnt starts when configuring postfix to use content_filter program
# rcpostfix start
Starting mail service (Postfix) done
# rcpostfix status
Checking for service Postfix: dead


#tail -f /var/log/mail
Mar 21 10:42:07 www1 postfix/master[5091]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 74: bad transport type: smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
in master.cf, I comment the line 
#-o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
then # rcpostfix start
#tail -f /var/log/mail
Mar 21 11:15:06 www1 postfix/master[6460]: fatal: /etc/postfix/master.cf: line 77: bad transport type: smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

My Configurations:
-------------------
#vi /etc/amavisd.conf
$mydomain = 'test.local';
# rcclamd start
Starting Clam AntiVirus daemon done
# rcamavis start
Starting virus-scanner (amavisd-new): done

# vi /etc/postfix/master.cf
#comment out the following lines, we'll be replacing them
#smtp inet n - n - - smtpd
#pickup fifo n - n 60 1 pickup

#Now at the end of this file insert:

#the amavis connector, to send to amavis
smtp-amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
-o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
-o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
-o disable_dns_lookups=yes
#The amavis receiver
127.0.0.1:10026 inet n - y - - smtpd
-o local_recipient_maps=
-o relay_recipient_maps=
-o smtpd_restriction_classes=
-o smtpd_client_restrictions=
-o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
-o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
-o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
-o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
-o mynetworks_style=host
-o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
-o smtpd_error_sleep_time=0
-o smtpd_soft_error_limit=1001
-o smtpd_hard_error_limit=1000
-o receive_override_options=no_header_body_checks

#Stop Postfix from cleaning emails before sending to amavis
pre-cleanup unix n - y - 0 cleanup
-o virtual_alias_maps=
-o canonical_maps=
-o sender_canonical_maps=
-o recipient_canonical_maps=
-o masquerade_domains=
#Regular messsages can get cleaned up
cleanup unix n - y - 0 cleanup
-o mime_header_checks=
-o nested_header_checks=
-o body_checks=
-o header_checks=

smtp inet n - n - - smtpd
-o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

pickup fifo n - y 60 1 pickup
-o cleanup_service_name=pre-cleanup

# vi /etc/postfix/main.cf
content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10025

I have attached /etc/postfix/main.cf and /etc/postfix/master.cf files


----------

